# Smokin' Today!



## Constance (May 7, 2006)

Kim put 3 pork butts on the smoker this morning about 8:00. They were smeared liberally with yellow mustard and generously sprinkled with Bayou Blast. He brined a 13 lb. turkey yesterday, and it will go on about noon. We're figuring on it all being done about 6:00. 
I'm going to whip up some of my spicy Carolina slaw to go with...don't know what else.


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2006)

I'm jealous and hungry!


----------



## Constance (May 7, 2006)

Come on over, Andy. Kim's slicing the turkey up right now, and it is extremely good!
We seasoned it with olive oil, pepper, garlic/herb mix and sage. The skin is brown and crispy, and the inside juicy and delicious.
We're letting the pork smoke a while longer...it's done temperature wise, but needs more cooking to make it fall off the bone.
I ended up making some Italian pasta salad as well as the spicy slaw to go with.


----------



## htc (May 7, 2006)

lucky! Sounds so good! You must have one heck of a big smoker!! I'm very jealous!!


----------



## Constance (May 7, 2006)

HTC, my husband ordered one, and built some other stuff that he added to it. It's not huge, like the restaurants have, but it's pretty good-sized. I figure once he fires it up, he may as well fill it up. I bag a lot of meat up for the freezer, for later use. 
Kim went ahead and brought in one of the pork butts. It's not ready to shred, but he boned it out and sliced it, and that meat is amazing. I told him I like it  better sliced than the pulled. 
The other two butts went into the freezer, to be thawed and stuck in the oven as needed. 

The slaw and pasta salad turned out durned good, too. I would share if I could!


----------



## htc (May 8, 2006)

What a good idea to make extra to freeze. I never thought of that. It's a good way to make use of charcoal/wood you already need. It can get expensive if you use a lot of charcoal and wood.


----------

